
Skeleton: A Dead Simple, Responsive Boilerplate for Mobile-Friendly Development - HengY
https://github.com/dhg/Skeleton
======
snowwrestler
Didn't we just have Skeleton on the front page? With a nice long discussion?

------
uptown
Yesterday's discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8725845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8725845)

------
VegaDoll
Been around for a couple of years. Should have been mentioned way sooner. And
i completely love this

------
dstroot
Does anyone have a great responsive navigation widget you would recommend
using with Skeleton?

